# argh! Why does the drawbolt keep breaking?



## alicenev (3 Nov 2012)

Can anyone help me with my problem? I'm new to using scrollsaws. 
Me and my flatemate have brought one together to do our little hobbies. Its a cheapo one - a 16 inch Clarke we brought online. I'm sure I'm not over tightening (turn 3/4 past the point of resistance?) The drawbolt snapped and we got a new part sent to us ( which I managed to install myself! yey!) But today it snapped again and I didn't even tighten the blade at all!! Could all the spare parts from Clark be duff or am I doing something majorly wrong?


----------



## Chippygeoff (3 Nov 2012)

I am sorry to be the bearer of bad news but most things bearing the Clarke logo are duff, especially their scroll saw. It is just pure rubbish from China. I would not even call it an entry level scroll saw. When you say the draw bolt keeps breaking I don't know what part of the scroll saw you are referring to, do you mean the blade clamp.


----------



## alicenev (3 Nov 2012)

Thank you for your reply and I don't mind about the bad news, it is what I was suspecting - if the same part breaks twice it is not a good sign 

The 'drawbolt' I'm moaning about (well thats what they called it in the manual) is the long screw down the back of the machine that adjusts the tension of the blade.

Oh well, I think we might look into getting a refund then. Could I ask - what would you recommend as a good reliable scrollsaw? What would be a moderately reliable scrollsaw for someone on a bit of a budget! :-/

Thanks again for your help.


----------



## Roy Clarke (4 Nov 2012)

One possibility is to look on ebay for a second hand saw. You could get a large industrial for very little, or you could get a Hegner for a lot more. The Hegner needs to be a reasonable example. Variable speed is an advantage. I got a Multicut 1 for £70 and it's fine. I also bought a 2SE for a lot more and there are a few things need tweaking, One advantage is Hegners hold their price for second hand models, so you could upgrade without losing too much.


----------



## DIY Stew (4 Nov 2012)

I got this from eBay

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/251159844799? ... 1439.l2648

I'm new to scroll saws but everyone I have spoken too has said I got a bargain, I'm very pleased with it, if you can't anything on eBay you could try the members on here, under for sale/wanted.

Stew


----------



## Roy Clarke (4 Nov 2012)

If you get a Delta, you might be interested in some add-ons. http://woodgears.ca/reader/walters/dust_extraction.html


----------



## Chippygeoff (4 Nov 2012)

I endorse everything that has been said. E-bay is a good source for getting a decent scroll saw at a fraction of the retail price. If you find anything you fancy then let us know and the chances are one of us will have the saw you are looking at and can give you an appraisal on it. It was bad news about the tension rod, I have never known one to break before but then again I have never owned anything made by Clarke. Happy hunting.


----------



## Roy Clarke (5 Nov 2012)

Eek! These Clarke tools have NOTHING to do with me :wink:


----------



## Hutzul (5 Nov 2012)

alicenev":1hzjhkt3 said:


> Can anyone help me with my problem? I'm new to using scrollsaws.
> Me and my flatemate have brought one together to do our little hobbies. Its a cheapo one - a 16 inch Clarke we brought online. I'm sure I'm not over tightening (turn 3/4 past the point of resistance?) The drawbolt snapped and we got a new part sent to us ( which I managed to install myself! yey!) But today it snapped again and I didn't even tighten the blade at all!! Could all the spare parts from Clark be duff or am I doing something majorly wrong?



Have you checked that the blade is not fouling on its guides ? That's assuming it has guides that will prevent the blade from deflecting side to side and too far back.

I've just got a Draper scroll saw from Ebay, wish I hadn't bothered tbh, if you go this route I advise you check spare parts availability. They stopped doing spares for mine in 1993.

What was gonna be an enjoyable hobby in my semi retirement, is starting to be a pain, ( Sorry, they're challenges now I believe ?) :roll: 

I'm new to scroll saws too, but am a mechanical engineer, with many years of factory maintenance .

I aint a big fan of the Clarke Tooling either :!:


----------



## alicenev (4 Feb 2013)

Thanks everyone for all your replies.

Got a proxon and it's fine - does the job that we need it to do. Only trouble is that it's very noisy!

Hutzel. I do hope your hobby is giving you some well-earned results by now! I'm sure practice and persistance will pay off eventually


----------

